# New to the group



## Layla35 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey guys , I’m Layla !


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Layla, you might want to consider a different avatar hiding your face to keep you anonymity. People can do a reverse image lookup and tie the picture back to other accounts you might have.

You look so sad in the picture by the way.


----------

